# Toby Jugs



## debodun (May 29, 2021)

The collection I inherited - all reproductions, I am willing to bet. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/toby-jugs.632/

More info on Toby jugs here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toby_Jug


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2021)

All at my new house, but packed away.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 10, 2021)

See if they are Royal Doulton when you get a chance. They may be worth $20 each.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2021)

bowmore said:


> See if they are Royal Doulton when you get a chance. They may be worth $20 each.


I did have one marked Royal Doulton, but sold it. I forgot what the buyer paid. I did photograph it.


----------

